# Should I enter this betta in the contest???



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

Tell me, do you like it or not? Grade it from A(Best) to F(Worst). 
P.S. Don't talk about the small enclosure. (If you know what I mean.)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I give it a B-

The only reason is that he kind of fades into the background. If you had something behind the tank that was a solid color it would be a really nice shot of him. He sure is pretty.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

He's beautiful! =] I get the feeling now that he's a light pink correct? =]


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

Get a picture with the flash of him and he'll come alive. Romad is right, the background is more pronounced than he is. I give this pic a B-, but the betta an A+!


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hope you vote for me! Im going to put something black on the back, That might help!


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

maybe blue


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

B-


----------



## camsgirl95 (Jul 7, 2010)

i agree with Romad and AureliaAurita....beautiful betta...you just need something to make him pop


----------

